# Myriophyllum differences?



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

I have had a Myriophyllum in my ebi for several months, always under the assumption it was M. aquaticum. But after looking at the photos in the Plantfinter, there's a smidge of doubt that it may be M. mattogrossense. 

What are the ways to tell them apart?


----------



## thesawguy (Oct 27, 2012)

I have both, I think what you have there is m. mattogrossense, m. aquaticum is also called parrot's feather, it looks a little more evergreen-like to me and will grow out of the water, with thicker stems. It's probably a better pond plant than aquarium plant.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I also think it's M. mattogrossense. There are several variants of Myriophyllum aquaticum, reddish ones and others remaining green also under stronger light. One of the green forms is said to develop only male flowers as emersed plant, doesn't readily grow out of the water, and the submersed leaves are darker green than in M. mattogrossense. Another, M. aquaticum var. santacatarinense, is quite similar to M. mattogrossense, rather light green, but still rare in the hobby (Europe only?).
Characteristic of Myriophyllum aquaticum are the strongly water-repellent ("Lotus effect"), blue-green or grey-green emersed leaves.


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I shall have to try some emersed, just for my own curiosity...


----------

